# Yamaha Digital Guage vs. NMEA / Lowrance



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I just repowered with a F70 on my 18 Panga. For those of you running yamaha's do you see a substantial advantage to running the 6y5 or 6y8 guages vs. just connecting the motor into your Existing Depth Finder? I'm running an HDS Carbon. Those guages and even the wires are pricey as all get out, so if I can make do with just the lowrance I'd be happy. Interested in any thoughts for those have evaluated the same?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

bump if anyone might have any experience to help me out would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thats what I had on a previous boat, I loved it. With no existing gauges, that’s definitely the way I’d go. You actually get a lot more usable data. If you haven’t already, search on The Hull Truth forum as there are a lot of threads over there with all the info you’d ever need.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Water Bound said:


> Thats what I had on a previous boat, I loved it. With no existing gauges, that’s definitely the way I’d go. You actually get a lot more usable data. If you haven’t already, search on The Hull Truth forum as there are a lot of threads over there with all the info you’d ever need.


Thank you!!


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I rigged an NMEA network to my F70 because the original Yamaha digital gauge did not have an hour meter. There is a ton of useful information available on that network including instantaneous fuel flow and total trip fuel consumption, both of which are indispensable to me. I'd go without the gauges. If you find that you miss them and have an extra $600 laying around, you can always install them later.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Frank Ucci said:


> I rigged an NMEA network to my F70 because the original Yamaha digital gauge did not have an hour meter. There is a ton of useful information available on that network including instantaneous fuel flow and total trip fuel consumption, both of which are indispensable to me. I'd go without the gauges. If you find that you miss them and have an extra $600 laying around, you can always install them later.


Exactly what I needed to hear. Thanks! Wasn't sure how good the fuel consumption data was - that's great. Thanks again


----------

